
How we built a Super Nintendo out of a wireless keyboard (2012) - lelf
https://blog.adafruit.com/2012/12/05/how-we-built-a-super-nintendo-out-of-a-wireless-keyboard-sifteo-sifteo/
======
Sidnicious
I’ve been really into the nRF52832 lately, a newer chip from the same company
as the nRF24LE1 mentioned in the article. It has BLE, and you can find dev
boards with all of the IO pins exposed for $5 (sometimes $2.50 on sale) on
AliExpress, or impossibly tiny ones with chip antennas (six fit on a dime!)
for closer to $15.

I just realized that the ones I have sitting around have roughly 64x the RAM,
32x the storage, and are (VERY roughly, I had trouble finding compatible
numbers) 2,000 times as powerful processors. There’s so much more they could
be doing!

~~~
snaky
That's funny to know every SD card have a MCU with performance of about 100
MHz on board.

~~~
pietroglyph
It's amazing where you can find relatively powerful general purpose
processors, and all the vulnerabilities that come with that reality. I like
this article on the subject:
[https://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3554](https://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3554)

------
kayamon
It wasn't a Super Nintendo, and it wasn't built out of a wireless keyboard.
Quality title.

------
bjt2n3904
The author of that article, Scanlime, is scary talented. They have a lot of
videos up on YouTube that are a treat to watch.

~~~
voltagex_
Yep - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tQ-
I_qFE0c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tQ-I_qFE0c) is a good one, but you
should also search for Coastermelt if you've never seen it before.

------
robotbikes
It looks like the company sifteo was aquihired and the cubes software wad
opensourced but the actual hardware is now scarce. Just reading this article
makes me fascinated with the project and as I have a young daughter who would
probably benefit from a tactile gaming system like this I wonder how feasible
it would be to resume production of the cubes or even hand craft them from
components. I didn't see open CAD files on the GitHub repo but I did notice a
UK professor has compiled all of the software and games and modded it to work
without their central server. I doubt I have the time to mess with this
anytime soon but it seems like it would be a awesome project to restart as a
maker/hobbyist initiative.

~~~
janekm
Thanks for the heads-up. That actually makes me wonder whether it'd be worth
resurrecting the hardware in some form, by building something compatible.

------
pinewurst
(2012) - Still cool though!

